# Why are my anubias dying??



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

Why are my anubias plants are dying?? my nitrates level is between 10 and 20, I fertilize with nutrafin plant grow weekly, but only half the dose cause I dont have that much plant but... half my plants have completely died in the last month.... I dont have test kits for iron, copper etc. The rhizome starts rotting and then the whole plant is affected and die eventually. I keep the rhizome out of the substrate, my plants are just tied to rocks. Any help would be appreciated I dont want a plant genocide


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Sparrk said:


> , I fertilize with nutrafin plant grow weekly,


Look no further... If plants are not growing then they dont need extra fuel. Extra fuel powers the growth of algae, bacteria, etc. Algae grows on the anubias, damages it, gives disease a place to enter and rotting is the result.
Another common mistake is not realizing this plants lighting requirements. Being bale to grow at medium light levels doesnt mean it can survive at insufficient light levels. What light did you have on the tank? Reflectors or none?


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

18000k power-glo dont have algea on my anubias


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

Do they have yellow spots on the leaves ?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Sparrk said:


> 18000k power-glo dont have algea on my anubias


One single powerglo? 
No reflector? 
Not enough lighting at all.


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

ok, maybe I'll try to find some more powerfull neon it is just I got that tank used, it is 55gal kit tank with 2 separate neon for each side both are power glo, but there is only room for one each side. I got picture of my lids, there is no way I can add a reflector unless I change my lids and light fxture. Is there a neon that would fit those light fixture, that will give enough light for my plants? Or do I have to change the lids and the light fixture? I am waiting for your suggestion thanks.
Nodalizer, the rhizome turns yellow first then it reaches the leaves.
(ok I know, with the flash, I see it needs a good cleaning :roll: )


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

A mere 9w worth of T8 lighting at the wrong spectrum plus extra fuel will never work.

If you dont mind paying a little bit of duty at the border, a rapidled.com led diy setup could be retrofit into that hood for an awesome little tank. Their pre wired LEDs will produce a screaming amount of light and 100% of the light shines down instead of 50% of the light being wasted like it is with your current lighting.

If you dont like the shimmer of LEDs then you could consider a diy kit from ahsupply.com


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

Sparrk said:


> Nodalizer, the rhizome turns yellow first then it reaches the leaves.


Yellow in anubias means too much lighting. I'd say you have either had it too high in the tank or just in too open a spot. Try moving it to a more shaded position in the tank and not to high up close to the lamps. That should fix your problem of yellow leaves. Might be other problems as well, but thats what the yellow means.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*Nodalizer*
*** had anubias under super high lighting including full outdoor sun. There is no possible way that a mere 9w (18w/2 for lost light) of T8 is too much light. Yellowing on an anubias does not mean too much light... It most often simply means the plant is dying.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow my Anubias is invincible, seriously i left it in a tank unattended for 4 months the PH was less than 6 and it grew like crazy, not a spec of algae on it and it didn't shed! Here I thought the plant was a winner turns out IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m lucky?


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

My anubias grows fine under marineland 24" LED hoods on a 55g. Its not in the shade at all but sitting in the open in the sand.
It also grew well with the same hoods as the ops though my bulbs say Marineland Natural Daylight no K value.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*Fatal*
Anubias likes neglect ime. It figures out its growth rate based on light, co2 levels and fish waste and can take over a tank. Very hardy plant.

Skurj, natural daylight is a halfway decent bulb... Plus, you werent overdosing with ferts. Not the same scenario. But... Your experiences do show that this plants demands are not high and the OP can take heart from your success. :thumb:


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

I would still like to know the position it is in the tank. Re reading what he said its less chance its light, yellowing holes is indeed an indication of too much light or bad tank placement giving them too much light. If the whole leaf and rhizome is yellowing, then that would point to a nutrient problem.

In any case not enough light isn't your problem.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Yellow holes is not a sign of too much light. Rotting rhizome is not a nutrient deficiency. 
I didnt even think that you could put too much light over anubias. When i have put high light o er them they have flowered and i was able to pollinate the flower with a qtip for some seeds. 
In the wild, this is not a submerged plant... It sits above the waterline with water falls being a favorite spot so they get light! They are extremely shade tolerant, butthey absolutely need light and enough of it at the right PAR value to grow. In this case, one single short aquaglo is not enough PAR and the fertilizer created the perfect storm to do them in.

Nuff said...


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

You can't really compare a plant that has is submerged to a plant immersed. But in the wild it generally grows in a shaded or low light spot. Those plants found in direct sunlight will have yellowish leaves when immersed if they don't have sufficient nutrients. 1/2 a watt per gallon can be too much light if the nutrients are not there. I didn't say nutrient deficiency, I said nutrient problem. I'd say too much fert for that much light. I have grown anubias fine with the fittings he has on tanks that size.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Anubias will thrive without a lot of light. A friend had several tanks of 75 gallons with an unreflected 2' T12 strip a foot above the tank and his grew well and flowered. No fertilizers were added. Personally i have found they will do well with low light or more. being slow growers, they don't need ferts, although I have found they do better when the roots are in the substrate.


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

well I've read a lot from what I learned here, anubias plants needs approximately 1watt per gallon minimum to do well... Right now I have 2 15watts(one for eaach side) so I do not even know if it counts as 30 watts for 55gal... it is clear that it is not enough. my plants left are not growing but at least they are not dead... I am just waiting to have some money to upgrade!


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Sparrk said:


> well I've read a lot from what I learned here, anubias plants needs approximately 1watt per gallon minimum to do well...


I don't know if I can agree with the 1w per gallon 'rule'. As Bill points out, his W per gallon would have been thrown off by the fact his bulbs were only 2ft long but the gallons were 75.

I think that step 1 for you is no more fertilizers. 
Step 2 is watch for any sign of growth in the anubias.

That will take you into decision mode... 
if growth is non-existent, increase lighting or supplement exisitng lights. 
if there is slow growth, but there, do nothing! :thumb:


----------

